# Lekarze > Forum stomatologiczne >  Czy i jak mogę wybielić sobie zęby ?

## Pacjent26

Witam, jakiś czas temu byłem u dentysty w sprawie wybielenia sobie zębów. Powiedział mi że taka opcja nie wchodzi w grę ponieważ na przednich zębach mam plomby i byłyby one bardzo widoczne. Myję zęby wybielającymi pastami do zębów ale albo nic albo niewiele co pomagają. Jest jakiś domowy sposób ??
Aha cytryna, czy woda utleniona odpada podobno niszczy szkliwo.

----------


## kordent

Niestety domowe sposoby na wybielanie są zawodne i niszczą szkliwo tak jak napisałeś. Nie powinno się tez ciągle używać past wybielających ponieważ maja duży współczynnik ścieralności co nie pozostaje obojętnym dla Twoich zębów. Możesz mieć nadwrażliwosc szkliwa. Najlepszym sposobem było by najpierw wybielenie zębów profesjonalna metoda w gabinecie a potem wymiana wszystkich widocznych wypełnień, dobierając ich kolor do nowego koloru zębów. Wiadomo, że to kosztowna metoda, ale jedyna rozsądna i trwała.

----------


## Pacjent26

hmm, niestety ale chyba masz racje. Niestety ponieważ to dość kosztowne.

----------


## marlena77

Niestety nie ma żadnych domowych skutecznych sposobów. Przynajmniej ja o takich nie słyszałam. Niemniej zastanawia mnie podejście twojego stomatologa, gdyż ja jakiś czas temu (ze 3-4 lata) stosowałam preparaty wybielające, a mam kilka plomb w zębach i jakoś nie zauważyłam aby stały się bardziej widoczne. Moim zdaniem powinieneś dopytać u innego dentysty.

----------


## dentysta

posłuchaj się swojego dentysty,gdyż ma świętą rację.wypełnienia w zębach sa wykonane z kompozytu,który się niestety nie wybiela.oczywiście zależy do jakiego koloru chcesz wybielić zęby,ale nawet jeśli niedużo,to i tak kolor wypełnień będzie się odróżniał od nowego koloru zębów-można potem wymienić wypełnienia,ale pamiętaj,że po jakimś czasie kolor znów się zmienia i trzeba powtórzyć wybielanie.

----------


## kostekk

Koronę porcelanową wybielam laserem, moja sistra ma naturlane i wybiela je specjalnymi paskami. Nawet widać efekty, ale to i tak nieporównywalne z naświetlaniem."

----------


## beauty56

Zgadzam się z wypowiedzią Kordent! Ja kiedyś próbowałam jakichś domowych metod wybielania ale nie byłam zadowolona, wiec poszłam do dentysty... Wybrałam dużą klinikę Dormed, ponieważ mają tam różnych specjalistów, więc wszystko mogłam zrobić na miejscu. Po wybieleniu zębów niestety musiałam wymienić plomby, bo miałam na górnych jedynkach  :Frown:  ale z efektu jestem bardzo zadowolona  :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:

----------


## katya

zapomnij o wodzie utlenionej, cytrynie, czy sodzie oczyszczonej. niszczy szkliwo, to raz, a dwa okropnie podrażnia śluzówkę (a już najgorzej soda i woda utleniona). na twoim miejscu wybralabym sie do dobrego dentysty.to co pisze beauty56 wydaje sie byc rozsadnym wyjsciem z sytuacji, czyli ze na plomby tez są sposoby  :Wink:

----------


## tabs

podbija pytanie - w takim razie jaką metodę u dentysty wybrać? bo jestem laikiem, a marzy mi się śnieżnobiały uśmiech

----------


## katya

ja miałam robione szyny wybielające, zgodnie z odciskiem moich zębów. dostałam też specjalny preparat w klinice Dormed pod Warszawą. Zęby mam ładnie wybielone, wyglądaja bardzo naturalnie. Polecam ten sposób, tylko trzeba sobie wyszukać dobre miejsce z renomą. odradzam grupowe zakupy, gdyż można się na nich bardzo przejechać :/

----------


## Urus32

Najlepiej u dentysty. Ja wybielałam zęby metodą nakładową. Ogólnie leczę się w Pruszkowie, w klinice Dental-Design Jaworska i tam właśnie zaproponowano mi taką metodę wybielania. Wykonano dla mnie specjalnie dopasowane do moich zębów szyny, do tego dano mi specjalny preparat. Pani doktor Jaworska wytłumaczyła mi co i jak i dała mi to wszystko do domu. Dziś mam o wiele jaśniejszy odcień zębów, pomimo tego, że wybielałam je już ponad pół roku temu, efekty naprawdę się utrzymują, przynajmniej u mnie.

----------


## flaga

można wybielić zęby naturalnymi sposobami chociażby sodą oczyszczoną lub cytryną, ale nie przyniesie to takich samych efektów jak wybielanie przez dentystę

----------


## Lena_D

Ja bym się jednak obawiała nakładania sobie w domu sody oczyszczonej na zęby - przecież nie wiadomo jakie powinno być stężenie takiego specyfiku i jak to robić. A przecież szkliwo można sobie naruszyć już na stałe i później dopiero się zaczynają problemy. 

Sama poważnie zastanawiam się nad wybielaniem zębów, ale chyba się jednak zdecyduję na profesjonalne wybielanie w gabinecie stomatologicznym. Nie wiem teraz tylko jaką metodę wybrać, bo wszędzie te specjalistyczne nazwy, a w zasadzie nie wiem o co w nich chodzi :/ A tę metodę nakładkową stosuje się codziennie jak aparaty na zęby? Czy jeszcze jakoś inaczej?

----------


## klimek

ja wybielałem zęby w Dormedzie pod Warszawą już jakiś czas temu i nadal widzę efekt. Nie miałem żadnych dolegliwości typu ból czy nadrważliwośc, jednak wiem, że moga one wystąpić bo moja znajoma kiedyś miała nadwrażliwe zęby po wybielaniu. Myślę jednak, że dobry specjalista oceni stan zębów i szkliwa i dobierze najlepszą metodę.

----------


## katya

ja szyny zakładałam na kilka godzin w dzień lub w nocy. najlepiej będzie jak sama wybierzesz się do dentysty i on według Twoich potrzeb wybierze najlepszą metodę. no a o sodzie już pisałam wcześniej, żeby jej nie stosować, bo można się skrzywdzić bardziej, niż sobie pomóc :/  klimek a Tobie jaką metodę wybielania polecili w Dormedzie?

----------


## Lena_D

Dziękuję za odpowiedź katya  :Embarrassment: 

Oczywiście wybiorę się do lekarza, jednak zanim pójdę do dentysty wolałabym się nieco rozeznać w różnych metodach, żeby nie dać sobie wcisnąć czegoś niewartego wydanych pieniędzy albo nieskutecznego. Niestety te wszystkie zabawy z wybielaniem są dosyć drogie, więc wolałabym coś sprawdzonego niż jakieś nowoczesne zabiegi które będę musiała powtarzać po jakimś czasie  :Frown: 

A może ktoś miał wybielane zęby metodą nakładkową i może powiedzieć jak długo utrzymują się efekty? Bo ktoś wspominał o kilku miesiącach, ale miałam nadzieję, że jednak uda się utrzymać efekt bielszych zębów przez dłuższy czas.

----------


## derwisz87

Lepiej wybrać się do medyka jak chcesz robić jakieś zabiegi.

----------


## Promix

polecam pakiet Biała Perła, mnie pomógł... zęby około 2 tony jaśniejsze

----------


## Lena_D

> polecam pakiet Biała Perła, mnie pomógł... zęby około 2 tony jaśniejsze


Hej!
A mogłabyś napisać mi coś więcej na ten temat? Bo ostatnio szukam czegoś dla siebie  :Smile:  Pasty jednak za bardzo ścierają mi szkliwo i później jest problem z piciem  czegoś zimnego albo gorącego. A raz trafiłam nawet na taką, przez którą jeszcze pogorszyła mi się sytuacja z krwawieniem dziąseł :/ Bardzo bym chciała spróbować jakiegoś jeszcze domowego, w miarę delikatnego sposobu na poprawę wyglądu zębów bo niestety się najlepiej nie prezentują. Gdybyś więc mogła napisać mi coś więcej w stosowaniu tego preparatu to będę bardzo, bardzo wdzięczna  :Smile:

----------


## ewka23

Ja słyszałam kiedyś o "paskach" wybielających. I też podbijam pytanie co do tej "Białej Perły". Nie chcę na razie iść do dentysty, żeby tylko wybielić żeby. Najpierw spróbowałabym jakieś pasty/paska. Dentysta wydaje mi się drogą opcją.

----------


## Lena_D

Ja ostatnio czytałam o tej Białej Perle i jakoś to do mnie nie przemawia. Chyba jednak wybiorę się do jakiegoś sprawdzonego gabinetu stomatologicznego, żeby zrobić sobie  zabieg. Bałabym się trochę nakładać to na zęby w domu - pewnie ma atesty, ale musi być chyba silne, żeby wybielić zęby...

----------


## Donia Cz.

Ja też najpierw chciałam różnymi sposobami poprawić biel zębów (mam z natury żółtawe plus oczywiście swoje zrobiła kawa), ale potem stwierdziłam, że lepiej zrobić to raz a dobrze. Byłam w klinice Froe Dental Implant Aesthetic Clinic w Szczecinie (wklejam linka jak ktoś chce sprawdzić :Smile:  i wybieliłam sobie zęby lampą (chyba to się nazywa "Beyond" czy jakoś tak) i jestem super zadowolona. Zabieg przeprowadzony w komfortowych warunkach, nowocześnie i profesjonalnie, więc gorąco polecam!

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Polecam  Białą Perłę System, mnie pomógł... zęby około 2 tony jaśniejsze.Kupiłam w dobrej cenie na stoisku w Centrum Handlowym M1 Warszawa Marki.

----------


## Yolka

A czy ktoś miał wybielane zeby przez stomatologa? Wg mnie to najbezpieczniejsza opcja, teraz chciałabym sobie zrobić prezent z okazji imienin, uzbierałam pewną sumkę, znalazłam nawet dobrą cenę u siebie w Candeo, ale jestem ciekawa, jakie są Wasze wrażenia - chodzi mi o ewentualny ból i o efekt?

----------


## katya

Ja wybielałam w klinice Dormed. Z efektu jestem bardzo zadowolona, nie sądziłam, że będę mieć aż tak białe  zęby  :Smile:  Jeśli chodzi o ból o u mnie nic takiego nie wystąpiło,m ale podobno czasem może pojawić się nadwrażliwość. Polecam zatem wybrac sprawdzone polecane miejsce i wszystko powinno byc ok!

A co do białej perły - niby działa, ale słyszałam, że może bardzo niszczyć szkliwo...

----------


## Matyldzia

> A czy ktoś miał wybielane zeby przez stomatologa? Wg mnie to najbezpieczniejsza opcja, teraz chciałabym sobie zrobić prezent z okazji imienin, uzbierałam pewną sumkę, znalazłam nawet dobrą cenę u siebie w Candeo, ale jestem ciekawa, jakie są Wasze wrażenia - chodzi mi o ewentualny ból i o efekt?


Moja siostra wybielała sobie zeby u stomataloga - efekt "Wow" wystąpił  :Smile:  Naprawde miała śnieżnobiałe ząbki i w sumie nadal ma, choć minęło z pół roku. Na ból się nie skarżyła, musiała tylko przez 1-2 dni uważać, co je, tzw. biała dieta musi być zachowana. Ja się tez przymierzam do wybielania, bo słabo koło niej wyglądam teraz :P A z ciekawości, ile wynosi ta "dobra cena" w tym Candeo?

----------


## DzieweczkaZLaseczka

> A czy ktoś miał wybielane zeby przez stomatologa? Wg mnie to najbezpieczniejsza opcja, teraz chciałabym sobie zrobić prezent z okazji imienin, uzbierałam pewną sumkę, znalazłam nawet dobrą cenę u siebie w Candeo, ale jestem ciekawa, jakie są Wasze wrażenia - chodzi mi o ewentualny ból i o efekt?


Nadwrażliwośc utrzyma Ci się 1-2 dni, zresztą masz to napisane na stronie Candeo, google prawdę Ci powie  :Wink:  Efekty też można wygooglować. Jestem tylko ciekawa, czy faktycznie wszystko utrzymuje sie ponad rok...?

----------


## agakru

Najlepiej wybielić zęby u stomatologa. Wszystkie naturalne preparaty są nietrwałe i mało efektywne.

----------


## CentrumDemed

Rozsądnie jest wybielać zęby w gabinecie stomatologicznym. Tańszy sposób to metoda nakładkowa. Stomatolog pobiera wycisk i po kilku dniach oddaje nakładki do wybielania razem z preparatem wybielającym. Po tygodniu powinna być kontrola wybielania. Jest to tańsza metoda a dodatkowo Pacjentowi zostają nakładki do wykorzystania później.
Druga, szybsza, metoda to gabinetowa wykonywana na miejscu w ciągu godziny. Preparat wybielający jest silniejszy niż ten używany w pierwszej metodzie. Dodatkowo podczas wybielania używana jest specjalna lampa, która bardzo przyśpiesza proces.

----------


## Yolka

Dzięki wszystkim za odpowiedzi  :Smile:  Najpewniej wybiorę metodę gabinetową, bo jest ciut tańsza. Tylko na stronie Candeo widziałam informację, że trwa to ok. 2 godzin, bo robi się to seriami - czy to zalezy od koloru zebów i tego, jak bardzo trzeba je wybielić?

----------


## Magdusienka

A jakiego lekarza w Candeo polecacie do tego wybielania? Slyszalam dobre opinie o samej klinice, ale nie znam nazwisk lekarzy i nie wiem, do ktorego warto sie umowic na wybielanie?

----------


## Yolka

A kiedy planujesz wybielanie? Ja będę sie umawiać do Candeo na poczatku lipca, więc mogę potem napisać, kto robił mi wybielanie i jak oceniam efekt  :Smile:  Ale myślę, że tam jest tylu dobrych lekarzy, że chyba nie ma to az takiego znaczenia, jak np. przy wizycie dotyczącej implantów.

----------


## Magdusienka

A jakiego rodzaju wybielanie będziesz mieć? Czy duzo ubytków musiałaś wyleczyć przed? Na razie zbieram fundusze, a Candeo wybrałam drogą porównania innych miejsc i wygrało w kategorii cena i jakość  :Smile:

----------


## beauty56

A czy jest tu ktoś kto wymieniał zęby w klinice Dormed pod Warszawą? Chodzę tam do stomatologa, ale nie wybielałam zębów, a chciałabym bardzo dowiedzieć się jakie macie efekty! Podpowiecie?

----------


## Dental Design

Większość domowych sposobów wybielania zębów jest daleka od ludzkich oczekiwań. Z tego powodu możemy zaoferować profesjonalną i kompleksową opiekę stomatologiczną i skuteczne wybielanie. 
Zapraszamy do naszej Kliniki Dental Design, mieszczącej się pod Warszawą.

----------


## Anett8

Wybielałam przed laty zęby wieloma paskami reklamowanymi w mediach. Jednak gdy te nie przynosiły efektów zdecydowałam się zainwestować w profesjonalny zabieg. Wykonałam go w klinice Dental Design w Pruszkowie, co bardzo miło wspominać. Efekty utrzymują się naprawdę długo.

----------


## Yolka

> A jakiego rodzaju wybielanie będziesz mieć? Czy duzo ubytków musiałaś wyleczyć przed? Na razie zbieram fundusze, a Candeo wybrałam drogą porównania innych miejsc i wygrało w kategorii cena i jakość


Miałam robione pare tygodni temu to wybielanie gabinetowe w Candeo i powiem Ci, że efekt jest naprawdę "WOW"  :Smile:  Nie spodziewałam się, że zęby będą o tyle bielsze, wyglądają zdrowiej i w ogóle cała twarz dobrze wygląda  :Smile:  Tak że polecam szczerze, a co do ubytków, to ja chodzę 1-2 w roku na kontrolę tam i mam na bieżąco wszystko leczoen.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

ja zdecydowanie polecam klinikę Dormed pod Warszawą. Od dawna jestem pacjentką, korzystałam również z wybielania i jestem bardzo zadowolona. To duża klinika, mają świetny sprzęt i dobrych specjalistów, no i bardzo bogatą ofertę, wszystko można tam zrobić!  :Smile:

----------


## kalmer

Możesz to zrobić jedynie samodzielnie. Żadna zabiegowa metoda nie da trwałych efektów - zmieniaj systematycznie swoje przyzwyczajenia. Zapewniam cię, że po czasie, wszystko będzie wyglądało doskonale, ale wiadomo - nic nie odbywa się z dnia na dzień, na wszystko musi przyjść odpowiedni moment, rozumiecie?

----------


## Nonkka

Ta klinika Dental-Design jest naprawdę świetna! Zdecydowałam sie wybielić u nich zęby metodą nakładkową i po prostu jestem w skoku! Mam w końcu białe zęby!!!! POLECAM KAŻDEMU!!!!!

----------


## lukas88mannheim

z wybielaniem trzeba uważać bo to niszczy szkliwo. Jak ktoś zdecyduje się na ten krok najlepiej zreminalizować zęby za pomocą GC Tooth Mousse lub pasty ApaCare

----------


## AsiaWalc

Witam, Chciałam uaktualnić temat- też próbuję past wybielających, ale efekt nie jest super widoczny. Miałam kiedyś białą perłę, ale brak systematyczności, zapominałam, żeby codziennie nakładać tę nakładkę. Myślałam, żeby powrócić do Białej Perły. Mojej znajomej wybieliła ładnie ząbki. Mam trochę nadwrażliwe zęby i boję się o szkliwo. Mógłby się wypowiedzieć, ktoś kto stosował Białą Perłę. Na początku i tak myślałam, żeby iść na usuwanie kamienia. A może wybielanie w gabinecie, sama już nie wiem.

----------


## lenkal

ja osobiście polecam i wybielam zęby w gabinecie w Krakowie DENTAMAX.  :Smile:  powiem wam szczerze że zęby zawsze są wybielone tak naprawde do koloru Twojego zęba wiadome ze jak ktos ma zółte to nie bedzie mial snieznowbialych:P polecam metode nakładkowa  :Smile:  na 1 wizycie sa wybielane robione odciski i na drugi dzien odbiera sie nakaldki wiec wszytsko szybko i sprawnie do domku jeszcze dostalam dwie strzykawki i sam sobie czlowiek kontroluje efekt swojego wybielenia  :Smile:  ja soosbiscie mam bialutkie i jestem bardzo zadowolona :Smile:

----------

